# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  محل حوزه آزمون در موقعه ثبت نام

## :Iman1997

سلام ...

هنگام ثبت نام بخش اخر که حوزه امتحانی رو انتخاب میکنی لزوما باید شهر خودمون باشه ؟ یعنی شهری که دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی رو پاس کردیم یا اینکه میتونیم مثلا به دلخواه مشهد درس خوندیم تهران کنکور بدیم؟

ممنون

----------

